
Apple started making iPad because Jobs hated a Microsoft exec - LiweiZ
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-iphone-ipad-former-ios-chief-scott-forstall/
======
FormFollowsFunc
So the iPad/iPhone was inspired by Microsoft's TabletPC. I was big into them
back in 2005 but most were bit bulky to be used comfortably as tablets.

------
forgottenacc57
Which exec? The article doesn't say.

